# Best Box Lunch and Worse



## mudeater (10 Aug 2006)

Ok who has the best CF Box Lunch. Not hay box, but box. I love Borden's. You get those real subs that you can buy at Petro Canada - Hamish and Enzo. Meaford's is like the sandwiches my grandmother used to make. One slice of meat on stale bread. So let's tell the brass what we want and don't want.

Macaroni - yeah keep it
Jello - toss it
Banana - toss it
Mayo - MORE PLEASE

Ok screw it, just pack it full of sanwiches


----------



## Rhibwolf (10 Aug 2006)

The box lunches from Europahoff in Lahr were the best I've ever had.  They often included such things as KFC style chicken, and lots of really good sandwich fixings.  Their only drawback was the shelf-milk, but since there was usually juice too, it was managable.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Aug 2006)

Anything made by the airforce is the best.  Anything made by the military sucks (all things considered).


----------



## Shamrock (10 Aug 2006)

I've always enjoyed the candlelight boxed lunches the AF provide.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Aug 2006)

Quagmire said:
			
		

> Anything made by the airforce is the best.  Anything made by the military sucks (all things considered).



I agree. I remember the kitchen at CFS St John’s accidentally giving us box lunches for a range day that were meant for an Aurora crew flying out of St John’s/Torbay Airport on some fisheries patrol. Man over 20 years laterr and I can still remember how amazed we were at how much food you could cram into a single box. Almost felt sorry for those poor flyboys opening their lunch over the Grand Banks and finding single slice of mystery meat on stale bread and a shrivelled piece of fruit. 8)


----------



## Lost_Warrior (10 Aug 2006)

Gotta love those 4000 calorie brownies, or 6000 calorie sugar pastries (an exaggeration of course, but not that far off either)...and the cans of coke and chips....   

I know it's to give you energy while in the field, but eating them too often will cause you actually gain weight in the field...

Yet some of them were rather healthy (fruit, juice etc etc)


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Aug 2006)

my personal favorite was the "Cheese Sandwich" aka a stale bagel with one slice of processed cheese.. they were good for two things. using the cheese for another sandwich, and or using the bagel as a seat cushion..... 

the Hamish and Enzo Chicken was pretty decent.......  and some of the Sub sandwiches wernt all bad either....


I miss When Borden used to put the chicken fingers into the box lunches..... man those were good!


----------



## patt (10 Aug 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> my personal favorite was the "Cheese Sandwich" aka a stale bagel with one slice of processed cheese.. they were good for two things. using the cheese for another sandwich, and or using the bagel as a seat cushion.....
> 
> the Hamish and Enzo Chicken was pretty decent.......  and some of the Sub sandwiches wernt all bad either....
> 
> ...



They were the best out of all the sandwhiches,subs etc... i used to do the box lunches in borden, after doing a couple hundred a day it kinda gets boring...


----------



## jc5778 (10 Aug 2006)

Nothing beets the Balogna and Butter on stale bread.  :blotto:

Borden's are good for a while, but after 4 weeks Hamish and Enzo taste horrible.

Best I remember would be 17 Wing WPG who provided the box lunches during 2VP's summer leave.  Like Quagmire said (agreeing twice in the same day with you ) airforce box lunches are the lesser of the 2 evils.

*MORE MAYO!!!!!!*


----------



## Donut (10 Aug 2006)

God, if I never eat another Hamish & Enzo, it'll be far, far too soon.

I used to get box lunches from my highschool cafeteria, in the brown CF Box lunch boxes, with black marker across the CF part...I guess the boxes "fell off the truck"


 ;D


----------



## Dirt Digger (11 Aug 2006)

Best box lunch was given to me on the bus ride back to the Edmonton airport after RV92.  Highlights included a sub, fried chicken and a Coke.  Until that time, I had no idea that the "rules" permitted inclusion of such food items in the box.  I remember sort of staring at the Coke in awe.  As a bonus, the coach bus came with fully stocked drink fridge at the back that the driver let us raid.  To a Reservist, this was the greatest Reg Force recruiting ad.


----------



## tonykeene (11 Aug 2006)

Years ago I spent four years on Class B with Air Transport Group out of Trenton.  I'm an Army guy, and had no real idea of any cultural or gustatory difference.  Did I get an awakening.  Not only the box lunches, but the hotels we stayed at etc.

One day though things did go wrong.  We spent a night at Lyneham, a big RAF base.  The next day we flew out with Brit box lunches.  Gag me!  The main item was a huge pie filled with white fat, and a thin layer of brown "meat" in the middle.  The weight was enough to take you right to the bottom.

Then there was the time when covering a fishery patrol out of Greenwood, I was sitting there with my headset on listening to the flight deck chatter.  The aircraft commander was talking to the crew chief about the meals that had been loaded. (Remember, these "fishpats" last 11 hours and more)  When he was informed that his favourite butter tarts were not there, he actually held the aircraft on the ground, engines running, for another ten minutes until the missing items were tracked down and brought aboard.

Gotta love it.


----------



## Trinity (11 Aug 2006)

We got Gatorade out of Petawawa lunch boxes in CAC/Stalwart.. whatever they're calling it.. back in 2001?/2002?
Years blend together... but I that has to have been the best thing I've ever seen in one.


----------



## doomwolf (11 Aug 2006)

I've had the boxed lunches at the Connaught Ranges a few times, and they never fail to remind me of edible cardboard. The fruit punch is always appreciated though.


----------



## Strike (12 Aug 2006)

Gotta LOVE those Pet box lunches...with sandwiches that are good for over a month.

I always liked the Shearwater lunches.  There was always an assortment of sandwiches and sometimes chicken fingers -- always with dipping sauce.  And then there was the vegetarian option -- hard boiled eggs and veggies and dip, or pb&j and an eggs salad sandwich.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Aug 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> Gotta LOVE those Pet box lunches...with sandwiches that are good for over a month.
> 
> I always liked the Shearwater lunches.  There was always an assortment of sandwiches and sometimes chicken fingers -- always with dipping sauce.  And then there was the vegetarian option -- hard boiled eggs and veggies and dip, or pb&j and an eggs salad sandwich.



No need for extra fuel tanks with all those eggs......  ;D


----------



## Patrolman (12 Aug 2006)

My favourite box lunch had to be the ones in Bonia, especially V.K. The slight hint of perfume on the bread made them extra special!


----------



## darmil (12 Aug 2006)

> Nothing beets the Bologna and Butter on stale bread


lol...Gotta love a sandwich with lots of butter  I agree the airforce has the best box lunches.I think the army kitchen has to take tips from the Airforce.


----------



## Korus (13 Aug 2006)

Depends how hard we've been going, *any* box lunch can be the best when you're hungry enough......


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Aug 2006)

My worst was on a C130 between Winnipeg and Ottawa back in, I hate to say, 1982. It was a hot day, and by the time we had the boxes handed down from one to another, the drinks were warm, and the contents of the sandwiches had melted into the bread, creating a gooy sodden mess.

I don't miss box lunches. It must be a CF thing, because I have not seen one in going on 12 yrs now.


Regards,

Wes


----------



## Hunter (13 Aug 2006)

Box lunches - ewwww.  Give me an old IMP any day - even ham steak in pineapple sauce.  It seems that every time I get a box lunch, usually from Petawawa or Conaught, the bag containing the sub is on the verge of popping due to the built up air pressure inside the bag - never a good sign.  I've gotten the runs or downright sick too many times to count.  I usually chuck the sandwiches and scrounge whatever apples & oranges I can.  I haven't seen milk in a box lunch in a while (fine with me), but I wish they would go back to putting a can of coke or pepsi in.  Sure it's not good for us but in my estimation a coke is better for you than one of those subs.


----------



## Signalman150 (13 Aug 2006)

Back in the 60s my father was posted to Zweibrucken and Sardinia for 5 years.  This meant that my family wound up flying all over Europe (Metz and Marville mostly) in Dakotas, North Stars, and Bristol Freighters.  

One of the "features" of these flights was the obiquitous box lunches. The ones I remember best were made in the mess at Decimomannu (Sardinia).  Two sandwiches with fresh cold-cuts, exotic  fruit from the local farms around the base, milk, pre-Tetra Pak juice, and a package of cookies.  For a kid of 7-8 years old the box lunches were an adventure in themselves. The only problem was, they often left the boxes on the tarmac while loading the airplane.  This was too much temptation for the local (very aggressive) ant population, and by the time you got your box lunch on your knee and opened it, you had to arm wrestle dozens of ants who were already at work on your lunch.

Years later, I joined the reserve and was once again treated to box lunches.  Lemme tell ya, the fare coming out of CFB Esquimalt left a lot to be desired and was a far cry from that of Deci.  On the other hand, there were no ants......


----------



## navymich (13 Aug 2006)

Signalman150 said:
			
		

> ... the fare coming out of CFB Esquimalt left a lot to be desired...



You mean the butter sandwiches?  The box lunches here still leave alot to be desired.  Luckily I only get the pleasure of having them a couple of times a year when we are at the range for the day.  One nice thing though, they send a crate of milk cartons (both white and chocolate) with them, plus the lunches have a couple granola bars in them too.  Gives you something, at least, when you wonder what kind of salad and mystery meat du jour it is.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (15 Aug 2006)

> but I wish they would go back to putting a can of coke or pepsi in.  Sure it's not good for us but in my estimation a coke is better for you than one of those subs.



They have coke/pepsi/sprite in the box lunches in Val.  I personally dont like them because those one are usually the ones that come with the bag of chips and 12 pound chocolate brownie or surgar filled "fruit" pastery.   I would take an apple, a stick of cheese and a juice box over them any day.


----------



## tonykeene (16 Aug 2006)

I'm currently with The Ceremonial Guard in Ottawa, and we are based at Carleton University.  Our meals are provided in the cafeteria, and I find them satisfactory if not particularly inspried.

The interesting thing is that the University also provides box lunches for personnel who are not able to make it to regular meal times.  Quite a few of the HQ people here put in for box lunches to eat at their desks, because they prefer the box meal to the hot meal provided in the dining hall.

Just goes to show that it really is a matter of taste.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Aug 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I agree. I remember the kitchen at CFS St John’s accidentally giving us box lunches for a range day that were meant for an Aurora crew flying out of St John’s/Torbay Airport on some fisheries patrol. Man over 20 years laterr and I can still remember how amazed we were at how much food you could cram into a single box. Almost felt sorry for those poor flyboys opening their lunch over the Grand Banks and finding single slice of mystery meat on stale bread and a shrivelled piece of fruit. 8)



Yes I remember getting my very first AF box lunch, after that I knew we were 2nd class citizens, always wondered why the boxes were so large, even then the AF ones were bulging with goodies. Mind you I stopped whining after being sent to Suffield and having to eat at the British Army mess.  :-X


----------



## big bad john (16 Aug 2006)

And what's wrong with the BATUS mess, it's one of the best in the British Army.  Now if you want to eat in the UK, come to an RM mess...we steal the best that the Navy has to offer.


----------



## Naralis (16 Aug 2006)

tonykeene said:
			
		

> I'm currently with The Ceremonial Guard in Ottawa, and we are based at Carleton University.  Our meals are provided in the cafeteria, and I find them satisfactory if not particularly inspried.
> 
> The interesting thing is that the University also provides box lunches for personnel who are not able to make it to regular meal times.  Quite a few of the HQ people here put in for box lunches to eat at their desks, because they prefer the box meal to the hot meal provided in the dining hall.
> 
> Just goes to show that it really is a matter of taste.


3 Platoon For the Win! 

I've done the house 21 times this summer (doing it again tomorrow, yay :) And let me tell you the Carleton lunchboxes are not that good compared to some others I've had. Actually CU just seems to have bad food in general, the mess hall is worse than any base I've visited. 

In other news, only 11 days left! Woohoo.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Aug 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Yes I remember getting my very first AF box lunch, after that I knew we were 2nd class citizens, always wondered why the boxes were so large, even then the AF ones were bulging with goodies. Mind you I stopped whining after being sent to Suffield and having to eat at the British Army mess.  :-X



But the trade-off for those amazing box lunches is 10-12 hours over the atlantic/Pacific..........



			
				big bad john said:
			
		

> And what's wrong with the BATUS mess, it's one of the best in the British Army.  Now if you want to eat in the UK, come to an RM mess...we steal the best that the Navy has to offer.



The BATUS mess is horrible.  Best one in the UK is the Sgts mess at RAF Kinloss

Best box lunches.............Aurora box lunches (except those in Greenwood)


----------



## big bad john (16 Aug 2006)

I said it was the best in the British Army, being a Marine I can testify that they can't cook!


----------



## BernDawg (17 Aug 2006)

OK.  Damn near 22 yrs in and I've had them all.  From the first euphoric experience on-board a Herc many moons ago to brain matter mushed between boot soles from the mess in RAF Uxbridge.  After all this I only really have one question.  Who, on this earth, really eats 3 bean salad?!?!?!
 ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Aug 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> And what's wrong with the BATUS mess, it's one of the best in the British Army.  Now if you want to eat in the UK, come to an RM mess...we steal the best that the Navy has to offer.



I am trying to decide whether it was the deep fried pouched eggs, the toast covered in some form of grease, the tea with an oil slick coupled with the total lack of condiments which we found out that we had to supply.


----------



## big bad john (17 Aug 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I am trying to decide whether it was the deep fried pouched eggs, the toast covered in some form of grease, the tea with an oil slick coupled with the total lack of condiments which we found out that we had to supply.



Fried bread and lard  Mmmmmmm!  Deep fried anything Mmmmmmm!


----------



## Sig Mullet (17 Aug 2006)

I don't think any boxed lunch will ever beat my first box lunch. Ive had lots since then with better contents, but after a week straight of IMPS and all of a sudden the course staff shows up with box lunches. My first reaction was "What the hells a boxed lunch", my second reaction was to get that crappy sandwich, apple, fruit cup, pudding and cookie down range before the staff could take it away. This was in St. Jean during my BMQ, woohoo hardcore war stories from the "Nam".


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Aug 2006)

Best box lunch?

Well, we were running an AVGP dvr's course in Gagetown a few years back...when the good ol Crse WO showed up with our box lunches in Sussex, I opened mine up, took a bite of the sandwhich, took it apart, looked at it and said to one of the other DS...

"hey look, some idiot dropped a little piece of ham in my butter-and-mustard sandwhich!  Whats up with that??!!??"

Best ones I ever had were at the old CFB Summerside.  Hands down.  1/4 chicken meal box lunch.  Potato salad.  Cookies.  Juice, milk and fruit.  Macaroni salad.  I think there was coleslaw too.  Never been beat to date!


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Aug 2006)

Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> The box lunches from Europahoff in Lahr were the best I've ever had.  They often included such things as KFC style chicken, and lots of really good sandwich fixings.  Their only drawback was the shelf-milk, but since there was usually juice too, it was managable.



Being a shack rat with 4 Sigs, I can relate. Best box lunches I have ever had. Sometimes there were even the hot packs with stew, chicken, chops and even steak!!

More current, the best I've had lately are from the Yukon Galley in Trenton.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Aug 2006)

Not quite a box lunch story, but we once were able to arrange to have lunch delivered to the Battery out in the ranges of Yakima by a US NG Chinook which saved us a 30 mile drive. The boys were happy to get a fresh hot lunch with cold milk. Likely the most expensive lunch we ever had in the army!!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Aug 2006)

211RadOps said:
			
		

> More current, the best I've had lately are from the Yukon Galley in Trenton.



Hey thats good news to me!  I have 8 Wing down as my 1st posting pref.  All the more reason to go now.   ;D

The boys and girls at CFLAWC must be getting spoiled with the Air Force grub!


----------



## Danjanou (17 Aug 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I am trying to decide whether it was the deep fried pouched eggs, the toast covered in some form of grease, the tea with an oil slick coupled with the total lack of condiments which we found out that we had to supply.



Ah British Breakfast (where’s my frickin ralph smiley?). I’ve had the pleasure of eating in British messes before, however fortunately I’ve managed to repress all memories. 
"
About 6 years ago I was staying in a hotel in Torremolinos in Spain before heading into Morocco. "Terrible Torrey is a tourist trap for Brit package holidays and ex-pats complete with 400+ “authentic pubs” all of which serve traditional English Breakfast as did my hotel.

Three days of authentic English Breakfasts and I began to understand how the British Empire came to be. Years gone past young men were willing to endure long sea voyages and deprivations on hostile shores just to get away from having to eat that crap.


----------



## Cliffy433 (17 Aug 2006)

Why does everyone like AF box lunches?  If you're fr Winnipeg and wear green, they are no better than anywhere else.  I hear the Pilots get pretty sweet ones though.  They have improved since MCpl (maybe a Sgt now, dunno) W. got posted there fr 2VP.

Speaking of 2VP, back in the 99-02 timeframe, they had the BEST box lunches EVER.  They didn't come in those damn little boxes, they came in a biga$$ brown paper grocery bag.  Sandwiches, cookies, chips, pop, juice, water, milk, salad, snacky bits... and ENOUGH MUSTARD FOR EVERY SANDWICH!!!!!

I think I've asked this before in a similar thread - but if there are any cooks on here - can you please tell me why we only get one mustard pack and two sandwiches in every box lunch?

Seriously, you may not like mustard on anything, but I can't stand overly processed/preserved meat - and I'll never eat a sandwich without mustard.  Mmmmm... mustard.

Have I mentioned I like mustard?

Oh, and I've heard they've improved substantially, but during the same timeframe - Shilo only gave prepackaged, CO2 cartridged, commercially produced subs.  I hate when CO2 gets on my sandwich.  But, I like mustard.

Anywho... 

tlm.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Aug 2006)

Those bags were a treat, don't kid yourself.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Aug 2006)

mudeater said:
			
		

> Ok who has the best CF Box Lunch. Not hay box, but box. I love Borden's. You get those real subs that you can buy at Petro Canada - Hamish and Enzo. Meaford's is like the sandwiches my grandmother used to make. One slice of meat on stale bread. So let's tell the brass what we want and don't want.
> 
> Macaroni - yeah keep it
> Jello - toss it
> ...



Your on crack or I just got a bad batch for 3 days of Cheese Bagels.. I don't like Borden lunch boxes..


----------



## Centurian1985 (19 Aug 2006)

yammit said:
			
		

> I think I've asked this before in a similar thread - but if there are any cooks on here - can you please tell me why we only get one mustard pack and two sandwiches in every box lunch?



Definately a question for philosphers... 

_"What say you to a piece of beef and mustard?" (William Shakespeare, The Taming of the Shrew) _


----------



## Centurian1985 (19 Aug 2006)

Now back to bad box lunches... would the old C-Rats count?  

I still recall getting handed one of those back in 1986 on a winter exercise.  

Cold can of SPAM.
Cold can of beans.
Cold can of bacon coated in lard.
Cant remember what else was in there other than a can opener. 

Horrible stuff especially when eating 'tactical' without any heating sources when its minus 10 out.  You ever eat cold lard just out of the fridge? Well of course you wouldnt, but thats what eating the bacon and spam was like.  Actually, pretty close to what they still serve in some British mess halls.  No one ate the beans except one fellow who couldnt stand to eat anything else in the box, so everyone gave him their beans (guy nicknamed 'Hammy the Hamster'). He stood there holding eight cans of beans with a big grin on his face.  Had to move him and his kit away from the coleman stove that night (temporarily renamed to 'Windy').


----------



## GAP (19 Aug 2006)

Ham and Lima beans....the worst C ration ever. Hot or cold, made no nevermind..just terrible.

(edited to add: boxes were labelled with 1943 date)


----------



## Red 6 (19 Aug 2006)

Ya'll were starting to make me wonder about this box lunch thingy. The only box lunches in the US Army had green cans in them. One time on a C130, the crew passed out these wax ear plugs to us. We all thought it was chewing gum. The crew must've thought we were a bunch of morons. Man, did those ear plugs taste bad. Once Centurian and GAP mentioned c-rats, I was back on stable ground again. Thanks fellas. ;D


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Aug 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Cold can of SPAM.
> Cold can of beans.
> Cold can of bacon coated in lard.



I'll give you the SPAM and beans were awful but you could never get your hands on the pre-cooked bacon because everyone seemed to go for it.


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Aug 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> The only box lunches in the US Army had green cans in them.



Mmmmm, John Wayne bars


----------



## Centurian1985 (21 Aug 2006)

There is something about bacon isnt there? No matter if its hot or cold, its always tasty.  Must be our ancestral hunter genes!


----------



## rmacqueen (21 Aug 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> There is something about bacon isnt there? No matter if its hot or cold, its always tasty.  Must be our ancestral hunter genes!



Everyone sure seemed to hunt down those cans whenever they were brought out


----------



## Centurian1985 (21 Aug 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> Ya'll were starting to make me wonder about this box lunch thingy. The only box lunches in the US Army had green cans in them. One time on a C130, the crew passed out these wax ear plugs to us. We all thought it was chewing gum. The crew must've thought we were a bunch of morons. Man, did those ear plugs taste bad. Once Centurian and GAP mentioned c-rats, I was back on stable ground again. Thanks fellas. ;D



Speaking of mistakes with food, guys from the US you may not have heard of this one... we used to get our IMPs (Individual, Meals, Prepared?) with white solid heat tabs so we could warm them up while we were in the trenches (or wherever).  Being Canada, the heat tabs had to be labelled in both French and English.  And of course, being solid and inside an IMP, it had to be labelled as  a 'non-edible product' so that young poorly educated soldiers wouldnt eat them by mistake.  So the company labelled the heat tabs as 'POISON'.  Unfortunately this is very close to the French word 'POISSON' meaning 'FISH'.  So apparently some of our poor French-Canadian soldiers got sick eating the white heat tabs back in 1987 thinking that the white tabs were pieces of fish.

Now I first heard this tale back in 1989 - any word on whether this is story was true or just fiction?


----------



## foxtwo (22 Aug 2006)

The best box lunch ive every had contained a BLT wrap and a pizza sub. mmm. too bad we never got it ever again


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2006)

i eat box lunches 3-4 times a week...doesnt matter what they are....it just sucks now !!


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Aug 2006)

In Trg Sup Tp in Chilliwack in the 80s, we did a lot of field time as En Force for CFOCS.  Our box lunches came from the CFOCS mess hall, and let me tell you, they kicked the crap out of anything we ever got from the men's mess.  Plus, Officer (raisin) Bread for breakfast toast.....yummers!


----------



## Red 6 (22 Aug 2006)

Ya'll have a different mess hall for officers?


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Aug 2006)

Centurian,

I first heard the story of someone eating heat tablets back in the sixties. In this version, the eater was an officer cadet from a French-speaking African country who mistook the tablet for fish. 

We may have a military version of an urban legend, or a case of mass-mispelling. I suspect the former, but who knows?


----------



## Danjanou (22 Aug 2006)

I lost track of how many times I heard the infamous eating of fuel tabs stories, always  second or third  hand accounts. I long since wrote it off as an urban legend, but then you never know.


----------



## marshall sl (22 Aug 2006)

Funny ,I heard it was a young Seaforth Pte in the late 70's ,early 80's.Skinny kid who drew a lot of cartoons! :warstory: Then grew up to be a Sgt/Major


----------



## Danjanou (22 Aug 2006)

Yeah but he was ordered to by his big mean M/Cpl. 

You still jealous you didn't get to do SLC in Aldershot with Ian and I after I caught up to you in rank.  8)

BTW that cartoon thing lead to the best gig I ever had in uniform, official RV85 cartoonist for the Maple Leaf, 25 year old Sgt, living in shacks, 9-5 M-F work schedule, drawing FOA, and my own vehicle and driver. That beat ATC in the boonies  ;D


----------



## willy (22 Aug 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> Ya'll have a different mess hall for officers?



Most bases nowadays have an all-ranks dining hall that anyone can eat at, but in a lot of cases the SNCO and Officers' drinking messes are co-located with quarters and a dining facility.  If you're living in, you eat, sleep, and drink your beer all in the same building.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Aug 2006)

willy said:
			
		

> Most bases nowadays have an all-ranks dining hall that anyone can eat at, but in a lot of cases the SNCO and Officers' drinking messes are co-located with quarters and a dining facility.  If you're living in, you eat, sleep, and drink your beer all in the same building.


Gagetown is not like that at all: yet.  They are thinking of having a "big honking" building for Officers on one side and Warrant Officers  and Senior NCOs on the other (No, Warrant Officers are NOT non-commissioned officers: they are warrant officers, which include the ranks of WO, MWO and CWO).  So, the guts of the building (kitchen, stuff like that) would service both sides, but the officers and the WOs and Sgts would still be segregated.  After all, that's what messes are for.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Gagetown is not like that at all:



Neither are Comox, Winnipeg, Greenwood, Petawawa , Trenton, Edmonton.........


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Aug 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> And what's wrong with the BATUS mess, it's one of the best in the British Army.  Now if you want to eat in the UK, come to an RM mess...we steal the best that the Navy has to offer.



My 1st time in the BATUS SGTs Mess was in 1992 for breakfast. Deep fried bread, and deep fried eggs! I was there again in 1993, and again in 2004, but the Mess was new and had just been recently opened. Although nice, it did not have the character of the old one.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Aug 2006)

I could only vouch for Gagetown
Now, to stay on track, the boxed lunches from here are okay, I suppose.  But, consider this funny (but true!) story.
I had planned on sending a WO to the ranges on a standards visit.  It was here in Gagetown.  He indented for a truck, a driver, permission to be on the range when firing and a box lunch.  All was okay and blessed right away: except the box lunch.  It took two full days of paperwork and emails back and forth in order to get permission for him to have the box lunch.  The school's ops got involved at one point, to which they said "We have bigger fish to fry.  Give him his &#!)ing box lunch!"


----------



## willy (22 Aug 2006)

Perhaps I wasn't clear, I didn't mean that the SNCO mess is co-located with the Offr mess, and I didn't mean to suggest that it was the norm.  It is true in some cases though that in each of the Offr and SNCO mess "lines" there are quarters, a dining hall, and a mess all together or at least next door to one another.

That is the case in both Esquimalt and Kingston.  

Anyway, didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Aug 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Gagetown is not like that at all: yet.  They are thinking of having a "big honking" building for Officers on one side and Warrant Officers  and Senior NCOs on the other (No, Warrant Officers are NOT non-commissioned officers: they are warrant officers, which include the ranks of WO, MWO and CWO).  So, the guts of the building (kitchen, stuff like that) would service both sides, but the officers and the WOs and Sgts would still be segregated.  After all, that's what messes are for.



How else can they bitch about each other discuss issues that concern each groups in different ways?

 ;D

Not that I was ever there, but wasn't there a seperate mess for MCpl's only in Germany, and the top part of the Jr Ranks mess in Gagetown was the old Grenadiers Club, for MCpl only wasn't it??


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Aug 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> ...Not that I was ever there, but wasn't there a separate mess for MCpl's only in Germany, ...



I do know when I got to Lahr in '89, the Centennial Club was the JR's mess. The MCpl's didn't have their own.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Aug 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> I could only vouch for Gagetown
> Now, to stay on track, the boxed lunches from here are okay, I suppose.  But, consider this funny (but true!) story.
> I had planned on sending a WO to the ranges on a standards visit.  It was here in Gagetown.  He indented for a truck, a driver, permission to be on the range when firing and a box lunch.  All was okay and blessed right away: except the box lunch.  It took two full days of paperwork and emails back and forth in order to get permission for him to have the box lunch.  The school's ops got involved at one point, to which they said "We have bigger fish to fry.  Give him his &#!)ing box lunch!"



Ah some things never change. In 1989 I put in a request for photocopies of some handouts for the SARP training I was conducting for Demo Coy. Some numpty explained that sending the company flunky over to use the photocopier was not correct procedure and that I would have to fill in the appropriate requests, have them witnessed and signed by Jehovah etc and because it was a rush job I could probably have them in 5-6 weeks. I had the numpty drive me down to the local Kinkos in Ormocto and did them myself in half an hour. Naturally I got jacked up for doing that.

Ok that’s my second and last thread hijack for the day.  :-[


----------



## mechanic_chick (22 Aug 2006)

Best one I have ever had and now will probably always take a liking to for further military experience , is the Mac and Cheese IMP. They would make us eat this stuff when I was in cadets , little bit of ketchup and its good. Box lunches, are usually pretty decent unless they have been sitting around for awhile and everything soggy , lol! As long as they came with a chocolate bar I would be happy.

But then again anything taste good when your hungry!! I could care less as long as they feed me.

Also , Esquimalt' Mess hall is similar to that. I haven't lived there yet but atleast for Ncm's living in Nellies Block the mess hall is located right inside , one big building. As for Greenwood , the JR's , mess hall and the ' High Flight ' room is located in one building , but not like Esquimalts where the mess and sleeping quarters are all located in one. Most bases have seperate dining halls for Officer and Ncm's , and I would be suprised if there wasn't. Most Ncm's go to lunch and relax.. so do Officers.. last thing they want to do is have lunch with one another OR drink with one another.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Aug 2006)

Umm, box lunches and hay box's are, 2 different things.   :blotto:

A box lunch is in a "box".

A hay box meal is in...well its usually in grease.   ;D  (just kidding for the cookies out there) 

You'll know the different when they hand ya' one.


----------



## mechanic_chick (22 Aug 2006)

Hay Box - IMP's?

Ill be finding out rather quick Im sure. Either way I know I have had them it's just been years since I have , nor would I have to live off them for weeks. I do remember however asking my Dad to bring rations home because they were fun to cook and eat.. what was I thinking!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Aug 2006)

osjesso said:
			
		

> Hay Box - IMP's?
> 
> Ill be findinf out rather quick. Either way I know I have had them it's just been years since I have , nor would I have to live off them for weeks. I do remember however asking my Dad to bring rations home because they were fun to cook and eat.. what was I thinking!



Nope.

IMPs - little meals in a tin (well a bag of some sort, foil? or something) bag.  

Hay Box - lots of big containers, each with a different "part" of the meal.  Require KFS and melmac.  Well, recommended I should say.  I've had em in my hands after filling up the callsign with diesel.  Usually some type of meat, potatoes, veggie's, soup, and lots of other stuff like bread, cake and other EIS comes with them mostly.

Box lunch - literally, lunch in a box.  Various types of sandwiches and reasonable/unreasonable facsimile's  ;D and other stuff in them.

You have just passed PO/EO 401.01, How the Military Feeds Its Own.   ;D


----------



## mechanic_chick (22 Aug 2006)

Maybe I have not tried this infamous ' Hay Box ' , I have seen them... but have not had them. IMP's though are just sick  :dontpanic:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Aug 2006)

osjesso said:
			
		

> Maybe I have not tried this infamous ' Hay Box ' , I have seen them... but have not had them. IMP's though are just sick  :dontpanic:



IMPs are great!  Picture, you are in your Night OP/LP, winter warfare.  Cold as snot out.  What more could you ask for at that time than a nice, cold ham omlet, or even frozen cabbage rolls??

(no you don't heat up anything in the OP/LP.   ;D)

MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

All of em are the exact same, food from Joe and Jane Taxpayer that keeps ya going. (sometimes in more ways the one!)

Don't forget to play Chiclet Bingo!


----------



## rmacqueen (22 Aug 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> BTW that cartoon thing lead to the best gig I ever had in uniform, official RV85 cartoonist for the Maple Leaf, 25 year old Sgt, living in shacks, 9-5 M-F work schedule, drawing FOA, and my own vehicle and driver. That beat ATC in the boonies  ;D



That was you?  I remember enjoying those cartoons, one of the few bright spots in that place


----------



## Danjanou (22 Aug 2006)

Still have em all in a box somewhere , aside from the ones of Belzile and DeChastelaine, they were presented theirs, copies of the paper too. Someday I'll see about getting them scanned and uploaded here. Ah crap three hi jacks in one thread in one day..... I blame Marshall he was always dumping me in it....stole my box lunch too


----------



## rmacqueen (22 Aug 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> ....stole my box lunch too



And it was probably the best one ever made too


----------



## muskrat89 (22 Aug 2006)

Dumping you in what??  You can't blame me for stuff in a thread that I haven't been following....   :-\


----------



## marshall sl (22 Aug 2006)

He meant me ,Muskrat89.He always blamed me for his screwups :crybaby:


----------



## muskrat89 (22 Aug 2006)

LOL - I'm sure there were enough of them that he could spread the blame over 2 of us....

 :warstory:


----------



## Danjanou (22 Aug 2006)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> LOL - I'm sure there were enough of them that he could spread the blame over 2 of us....
> 
> :warstory:



At least I never stole your lunch on CLC.... oh yeah I did didn't I >


----------



## manhole (26 Aug 2006)

you stole his box lunch on that CLC crse????????????  No wonder he lost 20 lbs!   ;D


----------



## TCBF (26 Aug 2006)

"I miss When Borden used to put the chicken fingers into the box lunches..... man those were good!"

-They were fingers, but they weren't CHICKEN...

 ;D

- Box Lunch in a bag, Spring 1992, Freyung, Germany,  GebirgsPanzerAufklarungsBataillon 8, bag lunches:

A see-through plastic bag with:

1X Mars bar
1X White cold sausage of unknown origin
1X can of Coke
4X slices German Army bauenbrot
1X tin of meat/spead/pate
Misc butter/jam/snacky-poos, etc.

- Best Cdn box lunch:  On a Herc ride from CFB Trenton to Frobisher Bay, Summer 1983.


----------



## Gunnerlove (26 Aug 2006)

Kim towel (think industrial paper towel) and butter sandwich, thank you CFB Esquimalt. 

A few months later some dumb a** kitchen flunky was at a house party and made the mistake of bragging about screwing us over. Dumb, dumb and dumb.


Best was Trenton. Couple fried chicken legs, potato salad, fresh cut fruit salad...........


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Aug 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> IMPs - little meals in a tin (well a bag of some sort, foil? or something) bag.
> 
> ...



The old IRP's came in tins and powdered tea  :-X


----------



## TCBF (28 Aug 2006)

The crackers in the circa 1971 RP-4 were better.


----------



## Signalman150 (28 Aug 2006)

OMG!  Somebody else remembers the RP-4!  

Yes I remember them, and I remember those crackers.  We wound up with this butter in an olive green tube that I was told was Australian.  Between that and all the jam and penie-bunner packs that were in the "extras" bag, I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. The whole thing came in two boxes IIRC, and contained brekkie, lunch and supper.  An RP-4 introduced me to my first canned bacon, (that magical ambrosia already mentioned earlier in this thread).

All of the canned stuff was brand-name: none of this generic crap I remember being saddled with when I wound up for a short time having to survive on the infamous US "C" Ration.  I'm still fairly sure the (corned beef hash?) was dog food in an OD tin.  but I have to admit, I always like the US can opener (they call it the "John Wayne") better than ours.  It was sharper, and had a longer handle...better leverage y'know.


----------

